# AiO für Pure-Base 600 / 8700k



## Gouvi (30. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich  momentan wieder  etwas am Pc umrüste und bastle, wollte ich meinen riesigen Noctua NH15, der  kaum ins Pure Base 600 passt mal durch eine solide AiO ersetzen. Der Plan war eine  360er in den Deckel zu bauen und noch zusätzlich in der Front einen Lüfter zu verbauen zum reinsaugen.  Hat jemand eine Liquid Freezer II 360 in einem Pure Base verbaut oder Erfahrungen damit? Laut Daten sind genau 40 mm Platz zwischen Mainboard und Deckel und der Liquid Freezer II Radiator ist laut Datenblatt 38 MM hoch. Klingt knapp, aber passt das?

Oder würdet ihr den Radiator in die Front bauen, was dann aber  einen ganz anderen Airflow bedeuten würde?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon einmal.


----------



## Janna (2. Dezember 2020)

Hi ich kann dir sagen, dass es mir damals unmöglich war die h115i pro von corsair im Deckel zu installieren im Pure Base 600, da zwischen mainboard und Deckel viel zu wenig Platz war und kein Radi+Lüfter daszwischen passte.
(Würde halt gehen mit offenem Dach und wenn du die Lüfter außen montierst.) Find ich aber unschön.
War also nur Front möglich und der Käfig für optische Laufwerke vorne muss dafür raus.

Wichtig ist nur das du die Schläuche nach unten ausgerichtet verbaust in der Front und das, das Ende des Radis ohne Schläuche von der Höhe her höher liegt als die Pumpe im Cpu Block im Loop.

Lg


----------



## thinkding (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab den 240iger im Deckel. Da wird es schon relativ eng Richtung MB. Aber passt


----------



## Ellina (12. Dezember 2020)

In das gehäuse würde ich kein AIO hinein bauen. weil es generell leicht probleme mit airflow hat.
Ist aber meine meinung und das es eng werden kann denke ich mir auch ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## wildcard1503 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe beides und die WAKÜ von Arctic sitzt auf dem Gehäuse. Das meine Speicherriegel zu hoch waren, ging es nicht ins Gehäuse. so sitzt der Radiator auf dem Gehäuse und mit Doppelklebeband wurden die Lüfter angeklebt. Dazu musst nur an der Stelle den hinteren Lüfters ein Loch in das Gitter geschnitten werden, damit die Kühleinheit durch das Gehäuse passt. 
LG Markus


----------

